# 2008 maxima seats



## Redds (May 12, 2009)

I have a 2008 maxima, the drivers seats is automatic but the passenger seat is manual. I bought seats from a 2006 maxima that are both automatic, but they do not work in my car. Does anyone have any kind of ideas to how to make them work?


----------

